# Can I back out after accepting a job offer?



## ibrahimsailan (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have just received a better job offer after accepting another last week. I was wondering if I will be able to back out of the first offer before the start date. The company's PRO has already applied for work permit 4 days ago but it has not been approved yet. I am on visit visa and have never worked in UAE. I appreciate any advice or suggestions.

Thank you all,
Sailan


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes u can if the pro didn't get the approval till him that u refuse it and give any excuse


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

On thing more most probably you will pay the coast for initial process


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

tarek.m2day said:


> On thing more most probably you will pay the coast for initial process


How exactly would they be able to charge? Unlikely


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

ibrahimsailan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just received a better job offer after accepting another last week. I was wondering if I will be able to back out of the first offer before the start date. The company's PRO has already applied for work permit 4 days ago but it has not been approved yet. I am on visit visa and have never worked in UAE. I appreciate any advice or suggestions.
> 
> ...


From the moment you are registered with the MoL you are caught in the act.
Before that no issue!


----------



## ibrahimsailan (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you guys for your response. I talked to the HR and they said there will be no issue even if work permit got approved as long as I don't use it or an employment visa has been issued. However and according to them, no other company can apply for work permit for me until the first one get canceled and they will cancel work permit after approval as they can't do anything while it's being under process. What do you guys think? should I trust what they say?


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

ibrahimsailan said:


> Thank you guys for your response. I talked to the HR and they said there will be no issue even if work permit got approved as long as I don't use it or an employment visa has been issued. However and according to them, no other company can apply for work permit for me until the first one get canceled and they will cancel work permit after approval as they can't do anything while it's being under process. What do you guys think? should I trust what they say?



I personally wouldn't trust what they say, but i don't think you have a choice at the moment. Hope for the best, be prepared for the worst.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What they have told you is totally correct. The previous application will have to be cancelled before the new application is submitted.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> What they have told you is totally correct. The previous application will have to be cancelled before the new application is submitted.


i second this.

also remember, despite everything, dubai is quite small. be careful about which bridges you burn, especially professional ones.


----------



## ibrahimsailan (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your inputs. I am still waiting for first work permit to get approved so they'll be able to cancel it. I am wondering how long do I have to wait? Company's PRO is saying work permit process is taking more time than expected. I called MOL, they said it has already been approved by them but still going through security check at different department. Is this normal procedure??


----------



## ibrahimsailan (Sep 11, 2011)

beeniesmiles said:


> i second this.
> 
> also remember, despite everything, dubai is quite small. be careful about which bridges you burn, especially professional ones.



Thanks beeniesmiles, I will make sure to follow that piece of advice...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Security checks are quite normal. My last visa was delayed for the same reason and it was fine.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Security checks are quite normal.


----------

